# new tank



## wellsy1988 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi everyone I am new to the site and just bought a new 55 gallon tank. I won't be filing the tank for about another month because I will be moving and don't wanna have to transport the fish I will be putting into it right after I just started the tank. I have a 10 gallon tank that I have had for about 6 months now I have 2 green tiger barbs 1 tiger barn an angel fish and a chinese algae eater. I wanna get a jack dempsey for the 55 gallon tank was just wondering if my fish in the 10 gallon would be able to be in the tank with the jack dempsey. I wouldn't really care if the barbs get eaten by the dempsey I'm more worried about if I get a baby dempsey if they will pick on him well he is still small. And i don't want any stress on him even if he is the one attacking them. And was wondering about any other cichlids that would be cool to have that wouldn't out grow the 55 gallon tank I'm still tryingg to figure out what kind of fish I wanna get for the big tank still not set on the jack dempsey. I really wanna go with a type of cichlid. I hear they have a really cool personality and would love to own one. Please any information anyone may have would be very helpful


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, wellsy, welcome to the forum! You will find some knowledgeable fish people here. i don't know jack dempseys, but i have had angels for years, and I always hesitate to put them in with other cichlids, due to their long fins and comparative slowness. The only other cichlids I have owned were oscars: great personality;grew huge really fast;ate any and all other fish in the tank, and anything else they could fit in their mouths! 
Some of the dwarf cichlids are less...voracious...though. There are some very experienced cichlid owners here that will have better answers.


----------



## wellsy1988 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you. And I have thought about getting a tiger Oscar but he will out grow my tank in no time. I've read that the jack dempsey usually will have a max size of about 10" where as the tiger Oscar could grow up to 15"


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

think the 55 gal is the minimum size for one jack Dempsey... maybe consider getting some smaller cichlids (blue acaras or green terrors grtow to 6"-8"max), your barbs may end up as food once the JD grows to its full size, anything that will fit in its mouth will go in its mouth


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am afraid that your tiger barbs may well tear up the angle...as will the dempsey also...
not good combinations....


----------



## tperdue (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a full grown dempsey in a 55 gal tank and he really isn't terribly aggressive and he is an awesome fish. I would agree with weedkiller and say that you'll to also put some other fish in with it (blue acara, texas cichlids, or even a tin foil barb) that way while he is small he won't get singled out.

If you honestly don't care about the tiger barbs then take them to your local store and see if they will trade you for a small dempsey.


----------



## IndyFishFan (Jun 23, 2005)

For individual personality, I could see doing an Oscar, but I am biased more towards African cichlids. Before I switched my 125 to saltwater I had it set up with peacock cichlids and I loved them. They were bright and active. I also had some mixed mbunas in there with them as well. They were interesting because they moved things around and built little "homes" in the substrate around the rockwork.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

An angelfish in a 10 gal?? They'll grow too big. Angels should have a big tank. Tiger barbs are fin nipping fish so it won't be a good idea to keep them with fish with long flowing fins


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

